# :help: i am worried about my betta



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I think there was something wrong when i changed his water. has anyone ever had a bubble nest break apart while they were cleaning the tank and get a white slimy gooey substance loosened up and floating around?


----------



## Henry (Aug 13, 2005)

Well that's never happened to me but the substance may affect the betta's condition. I'd keep watch over the few next days :fish: :fish:


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

how big is the tank hes in if its not a tank wat is he in? :king:


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

YES!!! That's basically what I was talking about. I changed my betta's water and I had icky stuff all over the bowl when I put the water back in. Mine is in a 1 gallon bowl. I'm going to clean it yet again this afternoon and see if I can get that stuff out of it.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

not sure if this helps. I saw mention on another forum about something called Columnaris. This makes the fish appear fuzzy, and they need to be treated. BUT, it can detach and float abou in the water only to re attach to the fish. its sort of a bacteria. Maybe this is what you have?


----------



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

is it a male or female? just asking cause the slimy stuff could be eggs


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

it would have to be a male, females don't make bubble nest


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Some females do make nests. And the white gooey stuff is common when nests break apart (ever spit into water?) As long as it isn't an overabundance you should be fine. Just clean it up.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok cool. Mine's a male, so unless I'm witnessing the first self-cloning betta, it's probably just slime from the bubble nest. I was worried because he wasn't making a nest and this stuff appeared, but I think the pimafix was making his bubbles break, which made the stuff clump up in the water. I haven't treated him in a few days and his bubbles are all over the place again, and the water looks clear.

Thank goodness


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i fugured it was just slime to hold the bubbles together. there wasnt a lot. just about slightly less than the size of the nest he had made. i have medication in there right now. i had some because i thought he had rot. then he didnt i dont think. or if he did i cured it with some meds but i dont know. then he got injured to i had to put some bettamax in there to help heal him and he is actually healing well. i also didnt want him to get an infection from the injury. so he isnt making bubblenests. he has blown some bubbles but no full nests. i think it may be the medicine. buti am not too worried right now


----------

